# You wanted the best.......



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

You got the best..........


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Nope you got it wrong,

The best without a doubt


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

^^^^^
I,ve had this song on an album for years and never realised it was a cover:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

essjay said:


> Nope you got it wrong,
> 
> The best without a doubt


Not my scene at all, but wow! Raw, as real music should be. You can feel this type of music, much more than the commercial **** churned out for the masses these days. Cheers for posting :thumb:


----------

